# Very small Nigerian Doelings



## cluckfan (May 4, 2012)

I am getting two very small doelings around 5 months old.  They don't seem to weigh more than 10-12 pounds.  Otherwise they look healthy and conformation is good.  They are intended to be pets for us and not really into production.  Just wanted to know what size that they should be at this point?  They are almost half the size of the other ones in the herd, which are actually younger.  I have had large breed goats in the past and present.  The Nigerians are new to me.  They are too cute regardless, but just wonderered what I can do to help them reach their potential?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 4, 2012)

What have they been eatting to this point?

Where their parents normal sized Nigerians?

It seems odd that they are so small unless they were not being fed properly.

Others with Nigerian experience will be along shortly.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 4, 2012)

That is unusually small.  Mine are at 15-20 pounds at the time of weaning when they are 8-10 weeks old.  My first thought would be that they may have parasites that have inhbited their growth.  Second, it is possible that you are underestimating their weight---do you have a scale even a human one that you could use?  If that weight is accurate, I would recommend getting a vet to evaluate them and do a fecal.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 4, 2012)

You would need to know more on the history of these girls. They could have been very small at birth and didn't get proper nutrition from mom. They could have had coccidia bad that damaged their intestinal lining so they don't absorb nutrients properly. They could just be small from some sort of genetic or congential defect. Then there is the question of what they really weigh if you haven't gotten them on a scale. Like Pearce said, I would take them to a vet and have a good once over and fecal done.

Proper nutrition will help them. If there growth was somehow stunted, they may always remain on the small side.


----------



## cluckfan (May 6, 2012)

I failed to mention that they are bottle babies from two different does.  The owner is an experienced breeder that took great care of these kids. The weights are correct.  11.5  pounds and the other one about the same.  I have never seen goats so small.  Their moms are normal size as well as the buck. They were fed goat milk replacer, then medicated feed and good hay.  They were wormed. I am feeding them the same feed except adding pasture, sunshine and plenty of dry fresh air. Plus some willow limbs.  They seem healthy, good mouth and eyelid color.  Conformation looks correct  bite is good.  Just sub miniature.....


----------



## cluckfan (May 6, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> What have they been eatting to this point?
> 
> Where their parents normal sized Nigerians?
> 
> ...


Bottle babies then weaned on medicted feed and hay.  The lady had them in her kitchen and fed them around the clock.
All of her other goats are nice and well bred.


----------



## cluckfan (May 6, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> You would need to know more on the history of these girls. They could have been very small at birth and didn't get proper nutrition from mom. They could have had coccidia bad that damaged their intestinal lining so they don't absorb nutrients properly. They could just be small from some sort of genetic or congential defect. Then there is the question of what they really weigh if you haven't gotten them on a scale. Like Pearce said, I would take them to a vet and have a good once over and fecal done.
> 
> Proper nutrition will help them. If there growth was somehow stunted, they may always remain on the small side.


Yes thanks,  Born small and bottle fed.  They look great in every other way though.


----------



## cluckfan (May 6, 2012)

Also.....How much would you be feeding these small girls.  I was sent home with their medicated purina pellets. Not sure how much to feed of the pellets.  I am offering around a 1/2 cup twice daily, but I have only had them since Friday.  They clean up the pellets or leave just a few.  and yes they are just 11.5 pounds at almost 6 months. I offer them hay and pasture grasses and clover plus a few willow limbs.  They love those but I am careful not too much.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (May 6, 2012)

Could they be Nigerian Dwarfs?? Those weights are very correct for ND's of that age.

Its entirely possibe you got runts too, ya never know....

If they are acting normal, and eating well, I would not worry too much about size. They could have a growth spurt suddenly too, then next thing ya know they are all caught up to the others. Thats what happened to my bottle babies- they were smaller than their siblings, then after a few weeks, they suddenly caught up to the same size.

How about some pics of your cuties??


----------



## cluckfan (May 6, 2012)

Yes they are NG's born in November.  I just have never seem them this small.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 6, 2012)

If they are only about 11 pounds at 6 months of age than that is very small. I have 5 month olds that are around 25 lbs and they were from quads who were on mom for milk. If they got proper care and everything, then I guess for some reason they were stunted.  I would definitely have a fecal done just to be sure there are no parasites.


----------



## cluckfan (May 7, 2012)

Thanks, I'm going to run a sample to my vet, but I really love these little girls.  They follow me from the barn each morning to their outside pen just ike they were trained to do so.  Guess it is the human bonding from eing bottle fed.


----------

